# Alabama river report - N of Roland Coooer



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Had an official "he-man" Weekend fishing with my son - only female was our big bumbling lab Kali who never gets out of the back yard. With endless water access and all kinds of critters to sniff and chase, I'm pretty sure she had a great time! 
Son likes to bass fish and that's fine with me. Almost stopped in Camden for crickets but decided to just pick up a few popping bugs in monroeville instead. Bright and early sat morning we Headed up river to a lake I had only seen on Google. Found an entrance just wide enough to squeeze thru with a little help from the paddle. Thankful to get onto the deck and get wet lab outta my face. This was a beautiful lake and we managed about 6 bass and one super aggressive crappie that nailed my snagless Sally. Decided to try the popping bugs and found what I think was a bedding area - wished I had those crickets! Caught a few nice ones on popping bugs and then back to the cabin for a fried fish lunch and a nap. Looked a little rainy so we decided to search for shed antlers in the afternoon - lost dog twice - found one small shed and picked up 6 ticks - 2 found after dark - attached! 
Fished down river this morning journeying over 6 miles to lakes just upstream from famous "g"s bend that I had only heard of. Rum creek, "G"s lake, and Bouge Chitto. Rum creek was a big disappointment as it is completely blocked by a 3 mile mat of hyacinth. Chitto was not as I expected either looking more like a Garçon point bayou. Lots of grass and very shallow. It's a big lake and we didn't see much of it. Its famous for its crappie fishing but I doubt I'll ever go that far again. Caught several decent bass in the river - releasing all. Got to one spot and began to gag on rotten fish smell only to realize it was a rotten gator minus the head and tail. Not sure how he met his demise but he was getting some revenge back on mankind cause he stunk the whole river up!! 
We had a great time, enjoy the pics!, oh and no I am not long arming that bass - he was huge!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Very Nice. Did you wake the gator or let him finish his nap?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! Looks like about a 9 or 10 pounder to me. Dang all them ticks !


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad you got out w/ your son and caught dinner....you go home w/ em, throw em on the table, and tell momma to clean and cook em??? hahaha Way ta go brother!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

you were almost in selma. next time you're up this way, give me a shout.
i'd love to go crappie fishing with y'all. g's bend is the crappie capital of alabama.

jack


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like yall had a blast and got some good eats.

Who won the farting contest?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice! Looks like a great trip.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought everyone knew that when you poached gators, that you cut his gut open so the carcass sunk. Dummies


----------

